
Cyberpunk 2077 world premiere: 50 minutes of William Gibson-level insanity - dismal2
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/cyberpunk-2077-world-premiere-50-minutes-of-william-gibson-level-insanity/
======
dwc
"The trailer for Cyberpunk 2077 strikes me as GTA skinned-over with a generic
80s retro-future, but hey, that's just me." \--William Gibson[1]

It's mentioned (and little more) in the article at the end, but it still seems
odd to invoke Gibson's name and not talk about this more.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/GreatDismal/status/1005958197654351872](https://twitter.com/GreatDismal/status/1005958197654351872)

~~~
dismal2
Is this really a criticisms though? I would buy that in a heartbeat, heh

~~~
stevenwoo
Deus Ex was there in 2000, no big, open spaces and vehicles like modern open
world games but political intrigue over and beyond Neuromancer and the hacking
and body modification were integral parts of gameplay, System Shock 2 had
those hacking/body mod gameplay features as well in 1999 but in space, so
there are some great ones out there if you don't mind older games and if they
run on a system you have.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Deux Ex runs on modern PCs without issue using the GoG or Steam version. I
play it without visual mods, and it still holds up.

------
BadassFractal
The Witcher 3 and its expansions are probably my favorite game of all times,
and I've been gaming voraciously since the late 80s. The story, the connection
to the characters, the feeling of immersion into the world, and the character
of Geralt himself are not something I've seen in many other titles. Somewhat
reminiscent of Final Fantasy 7 in terms of its impact on me as a participant
to the experience.

The pressure on that studio to deliver something amazing couldn't be any
higher.

~~~
_asummers
Its NPCs having real backstories that didn't feel like fetch quests provided a
very nice level of depth, and made you care about what happened to them. I got
the bad ending, and my jaw was legitimately agape for a few minutes as I
processed what just happened, after playing through for as many hours as I
did.

~~~
devonkim
If it makes you feel any better, the more canon ending would likely be that
brutal and painful given how the books were supposed to end the story of
Geralt and Yennefer. Even the full trilogy ending seems to mock the player for
being desperate for a completely “happy” ending - even that one can’t possibly
be the happiest thing for Geralt if you ask me because we have lost so many
good friends / colleagues probably to get there. The fact that the writers
don’t even dwell on these losses too much actually makes the losses more
brutal - you aren’t told how you should feel telegraphed in any way. Part of
what makes the series so engaging is very similar to what made the Sopranos on
TV so good - it is actually following the ups and downs and successes and
failures of an active, dynamic life. I believe this was described by Kurt
Vonnegut as such anyway.

It’s unfortunate a lot of people that hate on games won’t be able to sink
their teeth into the really fantastic writing that went into that game and its
expansions.

------
siidooloo
It doesn’t have enoigh rain to really feel cyberpunk.

... on a side note, I just realized we’re now as far away from cyberpunk in
time as cyberpunk was from the golden age of sci-fi. That also feels wrong
somehow.

~~~
RangerScience
Reasonable, but it _is_ in LA, and the rain in Bladerunner was always
unrealistic (baring unpredictable effects of climate change).

------
spdy
CDPR the old Blizzard looking forward to this.

------
bitL
I hoped for a better graphics :( The initial trailers were more life-like.

~~~
dom96
Yeah. I preferred the original aesthetic too, feels far too cartoonish now.

~~~
daemin
The original trailer was completely CG done by an animation studio. This
trailer is rendered in engine.

~~~
bitL
One of the selling points at early stages of development was that what they
shown in trailer should look exactly as game play. That's why it is now such a
disappointment.

~~~
daemin
The old trailer was done in 2013, real proper development started in 2017.
What are you actually disappointed about, that it's not dark and gritty all
the time?

------
ggregoire
I'm so sad they chose a first-person view. I can't play in first-person view
more than 20min without feeling nauseous. I'll have to skip the game just
because of my condition… :/

~~~
bmurphy1976
I used to play FPS shooters relentlessly and competitively. Somewhere around
Quake 2/Quake 3/Halo I started to get severe motion sickness playing games and
had to stop. For years I thought I would never be able to really enjoy FPS
shooters again. I stuck mostly to RPGs as they weren't as intense.

These days, if I know I'll have a couple rare hours to myself where I can play
video games I'll pop a Dramamine. I've also found that ginseng pills, sea
bands, colder air, lots of water, lots of rest, good food, fresh air, and
playing frequently enough to build up a tolerance but not so often that I'm
over doing it help. This may be just be the placebo affect, but it seems to
work.

I still get motion sickness occasionally, and I stop playing when I do, but
it's far less severe.

------
mancerayder
Another first-person shooter. :-(

They spend all that money and time creating worlds, it'd be nice to have
another Skyrim or two some day. Set in a cyberpunk world. There aren't enough
RPGs made anymore.

~~~
davidjnelson
> it'd be nice to have another Skyrim or two some day

Starfield is likely roughly a year out. So that’s pretty exciting.

~~~
fetus8
I'm sorry but what is this based on? Bethesda showed a logo and a pre-rendered
video of a planet. I have a feeling we're far more than roughly a year out
from Starfield releasing.

~~~
davidjnelson
Pete Hines said it needed “some time and attention after this year”, “it’s
playable”, and (in so many words) “it’s next after fallout 76”.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XA6YHeaOO-Y](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XA6YHeaOO-Y)
So that sounds like 1, maybe 2 years.

------
LandR
Was looking forward to this till I heard it was first person perspective.

Just can't play first person games on console with a controller. Lost all
interest in it now.

~~~
alunchbox
I'd at least give it some time, watch a few streams of it before turning your
back on it, cd projekt red might release something beautiful, it's not even
complete yet and you could potentially have the options for 3rd person
perspective.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/16c2wk/cyberpunk_20...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/16c2wk/cyberpunk_2077_trailer/)

hidden image in the trailer.

------
norswap
Unless these myriad of dialog options lead somewhere meaningful, it's not much
different from Mass Effect or the even older Knights of the Old Republic and
other precursors.

~~~
fsloth
I'd take reskinned KOTOR in a heartbeat. If the quality of writing is
consistent with Witcher 3 that would be even more awesome.

